# Space Marine Prereleases



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That dread is a monster. 



> Redemptor Dreadnoughts are giant war machines that crush bone and splinter skulls as they bludgeon through enemy ranks. Taller, broader and more cunningly wrought than the Dreadnoughts of traditional design, these goliaths of battle are powered by hyper-dense reactors and sophisticated fibre bundles. They can accelerate from a thudding stomp to a loping, thunderous gait that shakes the ground, barrelling through hails of fire in glorious defiance. Such is the miraculous design of the Redemptor’s neural links that its inhabitant, despite being entombed in the sarcophagus within the Dreadnought’s chest, can exercise control with surprising dexterity and speed.
> 
> This multi-part plastic kit contains the components necessary to assemble a Primaris Redemptor Dreadnought. Standing twice the height of the already-tall Primaris Space Marines – and taller and broader than the standard Dreadnought – this is an exceptionally aggressive-looking model that befits its status as a powerhouse on the gaming table. It comes with a choice of gatling cannon or plasma incinerator on the right arm, with a Redemptor fist and heavy flamer support weapon or gatling cannon on the left, 2 chest-mounted fragstorm grenade launchers or storm bolters and a carapace-mounted Icarus rocket pod for aerial denial.
> 
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Seeing these minis without the missile racks has changed my mind about them. While you might lose some effectiveness, the fact they look much better is worth it IMO.



> Clad in heavy Gravis armour, Aggressor Squads advance on the foe as walking fortresses of ceramite. More mobile than some other Space Marines, they’re better able to negotiate rough ground, making them versatile troops; while they are often employed in specific circumstances or on certain terrain, Aggressor Squads are used as reserves to plug breaches in gun lines or to spearhead an advance. The range of their weaponry is not too long, but when they get close enough to open fire, the result is a sweeping fusillade of large-calibre bolter shells that can shatter enemy charges.
> 
> This multi-part plastic kit contains the components necessary to assemble a 3-man Primaris Aggressor Squad. Extremely heavily armoured, their silhouette is wider and chunkier than most Primaris Space Marines, due in no small part to the choice of auto boltstorm gauntlets or flamestorm gauntlets. There are three sets of each, with every weapon featuring pipes or belts that are fed from the enormous backpack. One set of flamestorm gauntlets features retracted barrels, as in close combat fists speak louder than flames… Should you choose the boltstorm gauntlets, the Aggressors can also take a fragstorm grenade launcher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Reivers*

I really like the carbines with the foregrips, and the pose on the RG drawing his dagger. The grav chutes look a bit flimsy for their purposes, but overall it looks like a very nice kit.



> All Space Marines are experts of the rapid strike, but Reivers take these skills to the next level. They are specially trained and equipped to launch brutally effective and unexpected assaults. They do this with a sudden fury and shocking violence, for the Reivers fulfil the role of terror troops that sow fear and confusion amongst their foes.
> 
> This multi-part plastic kit contains the components necessary to assemble a 10-man Primaris Reiver Squad. Clad in sleek yet brutally functional Mk X power armour, they feature a great deal of practical details – they each carry a great deal of extra ammunition and equipment pouches, as well as grenade harnesses and blade sheaths.
> 
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Next week's preorders*

The Repulser is huge, and the array of weapons on it is pretty massive. It's going to pack a serious punch. And that Chaplain...

*Faith, Fury, and Firepower: Space Marines Preview​*
The Space Marines are about to get even deadlier – the Primaris Apothecary, Primaris Chaplain and the Repulsor tank are joining the reinforcements accompanying the new Space Marines codex.

The Primaris Chaplain is the latest imposing iteration of a classic Space Marine hero. His Mk X power armour has been decorated with the symbols of his office, including a grim-looking skull mask and a spiky iron halo. In one hand, he carries his signature crozius arcanum, while the other wields a high-calibre absolver bolt pistol – this is no mere sidearm, but a pretty nasty weapon in its own right. The Primaris Chaplain is naturally a brutal melee combatant and can drive Space Marines into a killing frenzy; we think he makes a nice companion, visually and tactically, to the Primaris Reivers.










The Primaris Apothecary is a key support character for the Space Marines, and you’ll want one in your army to make the most out of your other units. The Primaris Apothecary can heal your multi-wound models, and even bring casualties back to the fight – this is great for your more elite infantry. The Apothecary model is packed with detail: vials containing the gene-seed of his brethren, advanced medical equipment and a reductor pistol. The reductor is designed to punch through Space Marine armour quickly and cleanly; in a pinch it can do much the same to the skull of a rampaging Ork Warlord and is a pretty nifty offensive weapon. (FYI – if you were wondering who the dead Space Marine was from the June 14th Rumour Engine, he’s from this model’s base.)










The Repulsor is a brutal battle tank, an armoured firebase as much as a transport. To call this a skimmer would do it a disservice; the Repulsor grinds forward on a thrumming wave of force supporting a hull nearly as durable as the Land Raider. Offensively, the Repulsor can be equipped with a dizzying array of weaponry: gatling cannons, las-weapons, bolters, grenade launchers and rocket pods, while defensively, auto launchers confuse incoming fire while the repulsor field makes the tank harder to charge. This would be a threatening vehicle if it was just a battle tank, but it’s also capable of carrying a deadly cargo of 10 Primaris Space Marines into battle. Aggressors and other close-support units will particularly benefit from new deployment options like the Repulsor.


















These new units will be available able to pre-order on Saturday; in the meantime, you can pick up their rules in Codex: Space Marines.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Digging the chaplain, with the exception of his skull baton..I mean crozius.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Digging the chaplain, with the exception of his skull baton..I mean crozius.


I thought the same, then realised that it actually makes it easier to fit your own chapter appropriate crozius head, so I'm wondering if it's a deliberate choice.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm going to be all over that dread and chaplain like a tramp eating chips. You are right about the missile pods on the aggressors, they look better without them, but I think the missile pods look too much like tau crisis suit pods and that's why they don't work, should have just stuck to a cyclone type unit


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I like the Aggressors with or without the missile pods, but I see what you mean @Khorne's Fist. I honestly want to field both versions for dealing with the massed infantry that seems to be one of the more effective tactics currently. Also speaking of mowing down large numbers, the Redemptor Dreadnought's gattling cannon is probably the way I'm going to go along with the underslung heavy flamer. (Depending on how magnetizable the arm is. Then I'll have both options, thank you.) I'm also wondering exactly how posable the big guy actually is
The Primaris Chaplain looks so much better now that I've gotten a good look at him. I actually like the trimmed down baton/staff/crozius. Its simplified design looks more like a thing representing his office and far more weildable than the previous designs. It looks pretty menacing honestly. Maybe that's just the whole model.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

New Primaris releases are getting better and better.

*Redemptor *- Love the gatling gun style and fist. Classic dread is classic and iconic but I think this one looks cool as well. Lots of space for customization and conversion.

*Aggressors *- I like the gravis armour but these ones are too mono-pose. Especially hands which are connected to backpack with cables and ammo belts. Repositioning would require too much work. I would like to see melee version in future.

*Reivers *- Beautiful kit. Great pose variations. This is what intercessors box should look like. Lack of shin armour plate makes them weird but if you look closely they will be easily converted to full Primaris intercessors which I aim to do so.

*Chaplain *- Chaplains are the coolest looking SM models for me and this Primaris version is G-R-I-M-tastic! Crozius's top doesn't look very menacing (though shaft is great) but as Khornes's fist wrote I take it as an opportunity to put my own symbol there.

*Apothecary *- Another nicely detailed character I would only pose him differently.

*Repulsor *- I would rather see version based on Rhino skeleton. In this case it's not very appealing to me.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm just drooling. The repulsor. Is the only thing that is throwing me off on this. @Entarion has a pretty good point where it makes sense to put it in a rhino chassis instead of a land raider. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well we have this now


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I actually really like that helmet. It adds a bit of diversity to the primaris force, which, if I'm being honest, is a bit bland.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Suddenly, Hellblasters became much much cooler. Both versions of plasma incinerator look great



Khorne's Fist said:


> I actually really like that helmet. It adds a bit of diversity to the primaris force, which, if I'm being honest, is a bit bland.


I am all for diversity but what tactical advantage this narrow vision visor might have ? I like the concept of interceptors but models are IMO a bit off.

Aand last one. Intercessors.

So, what do you think ? Is this everything for Primaris ? Or do we gonna get new Rhino as well ? I am wishing for new tech piece operated by new Primaris Techmarine.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm generally not a fan of the primaris marines, but I do like that interceptor a nice dynamic pose, even the vision slit is good, looks more sinister, not a fan of the plasma pistols in that pic they look too ungainly but may just be the picture


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Entarion said:


> I am all for diversity but what tactical advantage this narrow vision visor might have?


I assume the helmet is deployed during atmospheric re-entry, and withdraws into the armour going into combat.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I assume the helmet is deployed during atmospheric re-entry, and withdraws into the armour going into combat.


I was about to suggest the same thing. Maybe it's like the dreadnought where it can be modeled to be a moving piece. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I actually really like that helmet. It adds a bit of diversity to the primaris force, which, if I'm being honest, is a bit bland.





Khorne's Fist said:


> I assume the helmet is deployed during atmospheric re-entry, and withdraws into the armour going into combat.


Good point. I totally forgot they are entering combat from sky. But don't forget good captain Titus of Ultramarines who did same with jump pack. Bare headed.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Entarion said:


> Good point. I totally forgot they are entering combat from sky. But don't forget good captain Titus of Ultramarines who did same with jump pack. Bare headed.


He's a strong, independent Captain who don't need no helmet.


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

hmm...£35 for ten...well they are bigger I guess. and its better than £22 for 1 model by far.
yeah these are ok I guess. Loving the flamethrower guys


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

If you’ve got your new Space Marines codex, you’ll have noticed that the Intercessors and Hellblasters have loads of options beyond those found in Dark Imperium. On Saturday, you’ll be able to order yourself the full multi-part kits for these models with all these options included.










The multi-part Intercessors kit adds some great new weapons to the main line infantry of the Primaris Space Marines. You’ll be able to equip yours for a range of roles of the battlefield, and you’ll want to take a few squads to make the best use of all the options – advance up the field with auto bolt rifles, or hold down your backfield with long-ranged stalker bolt rifles.

---------------------------------

The multi-part Hellblasters can be customised with an array of powerful plasma weapons. However you build yours, these heavy-support troops are great for dealing with heavy infantry, monsters and tanks alike. As well as the standard plasma incinerator, the heavy plasma incinerator boasts increased strength and range at the cost of mobility, while if you want to keep your units mobile, the assault plasma incinerator turns the unit into a great source of fast-moving firepower. 










------------------------------

Well, they don't have such great equipment choices as they are trying to tell us. I like both kits. Hellblasters more. I like the look of the new guns and that's why I would like to see something more than just bolter and plasmas. I want Heavy bolter Primaris EDITION!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I mean I get why they need to have those power cable but I really hate having to deal with them. And cutting them off seems like a complete cop put. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

SwedeMarine said:


> I mean I get why they need to have those power cable but I really hate having to deal with them. And cutting them off seems like a complete cop put.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


As I understand it from description in WD they all will have option for heavy version with cables and assault without cables. There is no other visual difference between them really. Maybe these cables will be separate bit as well?

I like the assault version more with scope and laser/flashlight.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I can only hope thats the case. and as long as its in the lore then I wont feel so bad cnipping the cables off and not dealing with them


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I really like those last two kits. Looking at the sprues Intercessors are a bit better because they have separate leg and shin armour so it will be easier to convert it. Also legs as separate bit are great.

I like how cleverly is done weapon option (stalker/rifle, heavy/assault plasma). If you could find such little magnets and magnetize it you could change it easily.

But no Primaris for Black Lions this year. My money already went to new gaming rig.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Didn't know where to put it but somebody already got a great idea what to do with new Apothecary and Chaplain mini.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Entarion said:


> Didn't know where to put it but somebody already got a great idea what to do with new Apothecary and Chaplain mini.


That's almost better than the actual Fabius Bile mini

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

He. Is. FABULOUS!! Bile.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Entarion said:


> Didn't know where to put it but somebody already got a great idea what to do with new Apothecary and Chaplain mini.


That is an awesome conversion of Bob. A truly fabulous creation. I'm hoping they make something simfor a new official model.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Inceptors are up for preorder.










The swiftest of the Primaris battle-brothers, Inceptors fill the role of spearhead troops. They hit the enemy in one sudden and overwhelming blow, leaving them reeling as follow-up waves of Space Marines drive home the attack. Equipped with jump packs and reinforced armour, Inceptors can be dropped from the very edge of a planet’s atmospheric envelope, weaving and twisting through the skies before slamming down into the enemy’s midst.

This multi-part plastic kit contains the components necessary to assemble a set of 3 Primaris Inceptors. Clad in Mk X power armour featuring a bulky jump pack – thrust-vectoring rocket engines mounted on the Space Marine’s back, enabling fast, bounding leaps to close on the foe at dizzying speed – they present a unique, easily recognisable silhouette. The jump pack itself and the blast shield cowl that protects the Inceptors’ heads from the immense heat of the pack’s rockets dominate the miniature, with posable fins, shock-absorbing devices attached to the boots and extra cabling and vents unique to this kit. The Inceptors can be armed with either 2 plasma exterminators each or 2 assault bolters each – the plasma exterminators are heavily shielded to provide protection against heat discharge and the assault bolters feature distinctive box magazines.

5 helmets are included, designed to be used with the blast shield cowl – no bare heads here, obviously! 3 blast shield helms are included and 4 purity seals – this includes 1 double seal used to distinguish the Sergeant.

The Primaris Inceptors come as 117 components, and are supplied with 3 Citadel 40mm Round bases, 3 45mm flying stems and a Primaris Space Marines Infantry transfer sheet.

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-I...rhammerCommunity&utm_content=GWPreOrdersAug12


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I actually really like that helmet. It adds a bit of diversity to the primaris force, which, if I'm being honest, is a bit bland.


You know, this is the biggest issue with SM. They're so uniform! With Chaos you have characters with horns sticking out their nipples and heads coming out of their eyes. Each unit is pretty varied. Tau have a zoological encyclopedia of units to chose from. Eldar aspect warriors all look quite different.
But SM...well, they all kind of look the same.

I wasn't impressed with the helmet until I read your comment. Now, although I remain unimpressed, I see a good reason for it. Although personally, I'd rather stick some Calgar Honor Guard helms on the jump pack guys.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> You know, this is the biggest issue with SM.


It is more so with the Primaris because the squads are all equipped the same. At least with a squad of old tac marines you could mix in a heavy and special weapon, and tool up the Sgt. But it's so much more pronounced with the Primaris. There isn't even any variety within the squads.


----------

